# New woven rug



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished this rug about two weeks ago. It is a point twill pattern on four shafts. Dark brown warp and ivory weft. I did a new type of braiding on the fringe. I don’t know the name but is described as one often used on Persian rugs and is done over 11 threads. Took awhile as there are 270 ends. The finished size is 32”x60”. My sectional couch has an area on the floor that the couch wraps around and I made it to fit that space. It was a pretty quick weave. I put a base of Durahold under all my rugs and it really keeps them in place.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful. Get that off the floor! It is too pretty to be walked on.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

The dark brown and ivory combination makes a perfect contrast creating a stunning twill weave. I love it and you did a great job. The braided fringe may have taken a long time but it was definitely worth it. It makes a distinct feature which will wear must longer than plain fringe, more along the lines of the rug. Regular fringe gets tattered looking so quickly and ruins the looks of the rest of the rug. Such wonderful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, that is a lovely rug! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Beautiful. Get that off the floor! It is too pretty to be walked on.


Haha, that's funny. It is not in a spot where it gets walked on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

crivitz said:


> The dark brown and ivory combination makes a perfect contrast creating a stunning twill weave. I love it and you did a great job. The braided fringe may have taken a long time but it was definitely worth it. It makes a distinct feature which will wear must longer than plain fringe, more along the lines of the rug. Regular fringe gets tattered looking so quickly and ruins the looks of the rest of the rug. Such wonderful work.


Thank you so much. I wondered for awhile if I should have reversed the colors but I think it is fine. I have some other rugs with regular fringe and wish I had tried this on them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that is a lovely rug! :sm24:


Thank you, JanetLee. ????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow!! that is wonderful. I agree not on the floor. lol I know that is what you wove it for. My pupperdoodles would make sure it was theres. lol


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> wow!! that is wonderful. I agree not on the floor. lol I know that is what you wove it for. My pupperdoodles would make sure it was theres. lol


I bet they would! No pets in this house. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice. You are so talented.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job! Love the contrasting colors!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Very nice. You are so talented.


Thanks, you are very kind.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

FiberQueen said:


> Good job! Love the contrasting colors!


Thank you! I had several cones of yarn to choose from and these colors seemed to compliment my living room the best.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful rug.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

spins2knit said:


> Beautiful rug.


Thank you!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it and the braided fringe. Well worth the extra effort. Thank you for sending along a picture for us to see.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lsay3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love it and the braided fringe. Well worth the extra effort. Thank you for sending along a picture for us to see.


Thank you, Lsay3!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Beautiful. Get that off the floor! It is too pretty to be walked on.


I hope you don't wear shoes in your house!!! Rug is beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

blawler said:


> I hope you don't wear shoes in your house!!! Rug is beautiful. Aloha... Bev


Ha! I have 4 rugs I made in the house. None of them are in heavily trafficked areas.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

spinninggill said:


> Very nice


Thank you!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it, and the fringe!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> I love it, and the fringe!


Thank you, Reba1!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Really beautiful. I am impressed with your talent and creativity.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Really beautiful. I am impressed with your talent and creativity.


Thank you, peace goddess.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing your work.

SEA


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

SEA said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing your work.
> 
> SEA


Thank you, SEA!


----------

